# Are you done with church?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe you had a bad experience with a church or maybe a few chuches. Being that there are hundreds of churches all around us, that is bound to happen. Yet God wants us to be part of a local body of believers. I would encourage you to look for a bible believing church. I know you've heard this many times before but here it goes again - there is no perfect church. And if there was, and I started attending, it wouldn't be perfect anymore...lol. Somebody posted on here a few days ago, that there are still many good churches out there, and that is true. 

There is a reason God wants us to get together with other believers. We are to get together and exhort one another. We need to encourage each other. We need stirring, encouraging, influencing, advice, and much more. And what better place than with like minded folks. God said seek and you shall find. God bless.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*The Lost don't attend church*

The early church was a gathering of believers in Christ - some who actually walked with him - he commissioned those men to go out into the world and tell others about the GOOD NEWS for man - we are a "churchified" society, over saturated with denominational churches, Mosques, Mass Cathedrals, Synagogues - with empty pews or feel good buildings full of folks wanting a "performance" from the pastor that are not much more than country clubs -

My opinion is that the best ministry remains with small groups dedicated to tell their lost friends to come to fellowship and learn about a better way of life

Large mega churches are good for collecting money for missions, but end up with a lot of immature fledglings waiting to be fed who never crack Gods Word otherwise, going back home to sit and sour before their "guilt" gets the better of them.

I find it real hard to to fellowship when parking lots are full of 40K automobiles, yet these same people will not give a tenth of what God allows them to spread the Good News -

I do attend a large church , the preacher isn't afraid to tackle the hard realities of sin, and it does good work in missions, BUT only about ten percent of the congregation actually does work, the rest show up each Sunday to make sure they aren't called Heathens.

CHURCH is a building - the commission is out in the work place, among friends, or in social networks - Christian's need to learn, to grow,to READ Gods word, to be convicted to be better, most of all the Christian community need to be inclusive, not judgmental, as Jesus said to the the woman at the well " I know your sin, and your many infidelities, go and sin no more"

We know a lot of people just like that, men and women, they need to be SHOWN there is a better, happier , fulfilled way of life, not beat about the head chapter and verse, and Christian's can only do that by example and friendship.

The call to worship our Creator is better accomplished when people are comfortable enough to share their burdens, sin, and triumphs without fear of gossip - that just doesn't happen in a large setting --


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I should have stated that my post was for believers who have not been attending church. There are still plenty of good churches out there.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

God wants us to gather and pray.

I love my Church and have new friends and know even a bigger family (Spiritual). I think we all should give time to praise the Good Lord, thank him for all his blessings, strengthen ourselves and one another, and celebrate in the Gospel through readings, Homily, and so forth.

Thanks for the post Fish & C.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

TrueblueTexican said:


> The early church was a gathering of believers in Christ - some who actually walked with him - he commissioned those men to go out into the world and tell others about the GOOD NEWS for man - --


Very interesting, what you say here. So to have the mind of Christ, and to follow him as the model for our lives, to do our best as imperfect humans, we need to go out into the world and tell others about the GOOD NEWS. I think you are on to something there.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think that I am.

Church is when two or more gather and worship God?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

It is interesting no one speaks of the Olive tree..


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

What I was taught is that there is a church building, but the church is the body of believers and worshippers that meet together.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Seeker said:


> It is interesting no one speaks of the Olive tree..


Picking my brain, no directs here? Little help?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Romans chapter 11 vrs 16 through 24. 

It's weighty.. Thoughts?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker said:


> It is interesting no one speaks of the Olive tree..


This is where Paul was comparing the the Jews that were naturally in line for the heavenly calling (little flock, or the anointed) to the definite branches attached to the trunk of an olive tree. Wild olive branches, the Gentiles, were grafted in to replace the broken off natural branches. This was necessary because so few of the Jews accepted Jesus, most rejected him. There was a definite number of branches, and that number had to remain the same, so the final number is composed of the natural Jews along with the Gentiles.

These ones do go to heaven (the little flock). They are also referred to as the faithful and discreet slave while they are alive on earth.


----------

